# Release dates for HH books past Jan 2013!



## Shurtgal (Apr 9, 2012)

Browsing Amazon, and I'm not sure if they have these up early as they're not yet on the Black Library website but they've provided release dates for the books past Jan 2013.

*Betrayer - 26th March 2013
*





*Angel Exterminatus - 9th April* *2013
*Angel Exterminatus (Horus Heresy): Amazon.co.uk: Graham McNeill: Books

and 2 audio CDs, one of which appears to be a compilation, and the other featuring the Sigillite. Neither of these have covers yet though

*The Sigillite - 12th March 2013
*



*

Burden of Duty and Grey Angel
*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Let's see if ADB can make this timetable.


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, however i thought Angel Exterminatus was going to be released sooner, maybe at the BL weekender.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

I've also read that AE will come Nov 2012 and Jan 2013. So interpret that as you will. Also, according to Graham McNeill on the BL blog, it'll be over 500 pages.

The full set of release dates from Amazon.co.uk (as of right now):

24 Jan 2013: Angel Exterminatus (Paperback Novel, Horus Heresy, McNeill)
24 Jan 2013: Bloodspire and Deathwolf (Audio, SMB, Dunn and Andy Smillie)
31 Jan 2013: The Greater Good (Hardcover Novel, Ciaphas Cain, Mitchell)
31 Jan 2013: Road of Skulls (Paperback Novel, Gotrek and Felix, Reynolds)
21 Feb 2013: Path of the Incubus (Paperback Novel, Paths of the Eldar, Chambers)
21 Feb 2013: The Death of Antagonis (Paperback Novel, SMB, David Annandale)
21 Feb 2013: Curse of the Everliving (Audio, Gotrek and Felix, David Guymer)
12 Mar 2013: Blighted Empire (Paperback Novel, Time of Legends, Werner)
12 Mar 2013: Blood of Asaheim (Hardcover Novel, Space Wolves, Wraight)
26 Mar 2013: The Sigillite (Audio, Horus Heresy, Wraight)
09 Apr 2013: Gilead's Curse (Paperback Novel, Gilead, Vincent and Abnett)
09 Apr 2013: Baneblade (Paperback Novel, Imperial Guard, Guy Haley)
12 Apr 2013: Fire Caste (Paperback Novel, Imperial Guard, Peter Fehervari)
30 Apr 2013: Burden of Duty and Grey Angel (Audio, Horus Heresy, French and Swallow)
plus various reprints.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

So why are the newer HH books showing up on Amazon as being 17.95 for paperback, they are usually 8.99?


----------

